# Favorite techniques for hunting rabbits?



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been hunting rabbits for about 17 years now on my Dad's farm. I haven't really given much thought to technique since I am able to just walk around the nursery and I usually can shoot and kill about 3-4 of them anytime I want. I used to use a beeman .177 pellet rifle but now I have a cheap ruger 10/22 and I love it. I don't even use a scope, just iron sights, and I can get them up to 80 yards pretty easily.

I am wondering if anyone has any techniques they'd like to share that I can try out, even though what I'm doing has been pretty successful so far, maybe there is something new for me to learn.

thanks


----------

